
Ask HN: What are your favorite Mac hacks? - davisr
I&#x27;m putting together a new site called Macfoo (macfoo.net) where I&#x27;m collecting awesome tweaks to make Mac better.
======
tmaly
I like the scripts on ITerm2 where I can create a script to spawn all my dev
micro services I am working on

